# Driving position adjustment nightmare SOLVED



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello guys, 
I am a long time ******** user, first time register. (You guys helped me a lot in the past)  
*I just bought TT 2015 2.0tfsi Quattro* and I hope that you fellas can help me with this one.

*I cant get the seating adjustment right for the past 3 months!* [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I opted for the S-line bucket sport seats, they feel very nice in the corners. However I either sit too far to reach the pedals or close enough that my steering wheel (or hand) brushes against my thighs.
Also get this, once I raise the steering wheel so my thighs dont block my hands or wheel turning, the height of the wheel blocks a good portion of my front view of the road. (Or so it seems to me) - 5cm above the outlines of the windshield.
*Im a short guy 1.70m ( 5.6 feet)*

*Does anyone else struggle to get comfortable in the new MK3 tt?* [smiley=gossip.gif] 
*Or is is normal to have the steering wheel a bit higher (not being able to read front cars license plates during traffic light stop)??*

Thanks in advance guys, this forum rocks!!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm shorter than you and have no problems. Compared to other cars the TT is one of the best to get a good position I find.

Are you manual or s-tronic? Mine is s-tronic and being a short-arse, not having to worry about a 3rd pedal means I can sit further back than I might otherwise have to.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

If it helps here are some pics which show roughly where I have my seat, I am 1.6m and have no issues with visibility.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

powerplay said:


> I'm shorter than you and have no problems. Compared to other cars the TT is one of the best to get a good position I find.
> 
> Are you manual or s-tronic? Mine is s-tronic and being a short-arse, not having to worry about a 3rd pedal means I can sit further back than I might otherwise have to.


Hello powerplay,
Yes im S-tronic. Also yes I usually tend to sit back (since we dont have 3rd pedal)  
Problem is if I chose to sit back (stretch my legs away from pedals) then I get a feeling that I am too far from my steering wheel (arms are short too).
Therefore I need to bring my wheel towards me and a seat a bit.

I just feel like the seating is a constant strugle with either: too far from pedals and wheel or feet/pedals comfortable but wheel is too close (need to raise it...now I get a bit of a view obstruction) :lol: 
*I just saw your pictures!!* NICE RS!!!!  
Quick question though 
*How do you set your steering wheel height? (Goes it go above the speedometer visor)?
Also ypur seat/steering wheel height--- do your thighs brush agains the wheel/hand when doing a stronger turn?*


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

As it's not raining out and car is on the drive, I'll pop out in a bit and grab a point-of-view pic if I can.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok some pics with my gopro trying to capture my point of view with the camera roughly at eye level.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Ok some pics with my gopro trying to capture my point of view with the camera roughly at eye level.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


I can see. Looks pretty good. Nice camera work.
1st one says is a lot. We have similar set-up.My steering wheel is maybe a smidge higher. Also from the 1st picture it seems like you too get hand contact with your thighs when applying a low brake and cornering. If Im not mistaking. 
(Maybe thats normal. I don't know. Feels like a loss of control when I drive (or park). 
Also this all helps a lot. You are a superstar man!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Venom7000 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Ok some pics with my gopro trying to capture my point of view with the camera roughly at eye level.
> ...


No worries happy to help. I think we have different driving styles, I definitely don't make contact with my thighs


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

We're all different shapes and sizes I suppose - I could NEVER get comfortable in the S3 I had with Super Sport Seats. I ended up finding a compromise, but was never comfortable in the two years I owned that car. The steering wheel just wouldn't drop low enough for me and the seats would not go low enough. But the TT... I found comfortable within minutes, the driving position is perfect for me as I like to sit low in the car, with the steering wheel extended to the max and as low to my lap as it'll go. I like to sit a fair way back from the steering wheel too. I'm 5'11" medium build... the seats in my TTS are super comfortable and the driving position, like all the TT's I have had before, is bang on for me. Some cars I guess will not suit all? Like the S3 I had. My advice from that experience is to settle on a compromise and then DO NOT change or adjust anything - that way you do eventually get used it, albeit you'll never be as comfortable as you want to be. BTW, no one can tell you how to set up your driving position, only you can do that.

Finding a good, comfortable driving position is something people don't seem to talk about much - but you can have the best car in the world and if you can't find a good driving position, you may as well not bother. The mistake I made with the S3 will never be repeated - I test drove a car with the standard seats, but ordered with the buckets. Doh, should have ordered with the standard seats.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

I get what both you and powerplay are saying. 
My question in regards to the driving seating position is more of a concern really. I just wanted to collect people's experiences and suggestions. Hoping that some of you encountered some of these difficulties.
Steering wheel height for example.  Im new to all this because before I used to drive SUVs and hachbacks. This is my first sports car ever  
Id be nice to hear some positioning tips from you guys who I presume had more sports car experiences. (You dont buy TTRS AND TTS as a first car) :lol: 
Because I heard for example that in sport cars you raise your steering wheel a little higher than usual car.. since the view from the windshield is aleady limited in coupes. And its a "sporty driving style"
Again Im a complete and utter newbie at all of this. 
Still I thank all of you for being great... best forum hands down.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I think Mark said it -compromise. I have never found the perfect seating position in any of my TT's Mk 1,2 or 3. I'm 6ft but find that I just can't get into a good low down position in the same way I did in the M135/235. That's one are BMW have Audi well beaten.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

I would guess that you have the rake of the seat set too far back, so that you are 'lying' rather than sitting. This would account for a number of the problems you mention. Try setting the rake so that seat back is more vertical. It might feel a bit strange at first, but I bet after a few miles you will find it very comfortable.

Also I would suggest raising the height of the seat itself - as high as possible without your head touching the roof (of course).


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

If it's like the Mk2 then the seat comes forward as you raise it. My GF and I used just that adjustment for our different heights. I take it you've adjusted the steering wheel reach too (sorry, if i missed that).

I sympathise though. It doesn't have to be far out to feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Correct driving position as I understand it is your wrists should balance on the steering wheel at full stretch.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Guys I am happy to announce that I managed to find a perfect setup after trying for so long!!
I also managed to memorize "landmarks" when adjusting my seat if I need to do it again. For example shoulder support parallel to the end of my hand rest, end of my seat parallel to the Media/Radio button.
I know it sounds silly but it works. :lol: Feels like driving a glove!!! Thank you all for your help and support!


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm 6'2" (1.88 m) and I have my seat nearly all the way back and down. My steering wheel is pulled out and down to be able to see the turn signal at the top of VC. That said, I've been on 1000 km trips in the car and been comfortable.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

21tesla said:


> I'm 6'2" (1.88 m) and I have my seat nearly all the way back and down. My steering wheel is pulled out and down to be able to see the turn signal at the top of VC. That said, I've been on 1000 km trips in the car and been comfortable.


+1 Also 6'2" and my wife is 5'0" - neither of us has any problem finding a very comfortable driving position. The TT seats are as variable as any car I have ever driven. To be honest, if you can't find a comfortable driving position in a TT then you need to give up driving and climb back up your Norte Dame bell tower


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd take a note of how the seat is set-up once you have found comfortable - as when the car goes in for a service, it nearly always comes back with everything changed. Even when I got new tyres, someone moved my seat around and occasionally my other half drives the car, but she only adjusts the seat height...


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Rumney said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 6'2" (1.88 m) and I have my seat nearly all the way back and down. My steering wheel is pulled out and down to be able to see the turn signal at the top of VC. That said, I've been on 1000 km trips in the car and been comfortable.
> ...


Don't say that - you'll give me the hump!


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> I'd take a note of how the seat is set-up once you have found comfortable - as when the car goes in for a service, it nearly always comes back with everything changed. Even when I got new tyres, someone moved my seat around and occasionally my other half drives the car, but she only adjusts the seat height...


Hello,
That's exactly what I did in the end once I found a really good position. Literally taking notes and visual ques so I can set it back in a second next time. Now it works like a charm.

P.s- so the craziest thing happened in my town Audi Dealership/service. I was there to fix my front grill and engine radiator (hit a rabbit on a highway going +100mph. Audi service reception took a good look at me and then assigned a guy that is close to my height to take the car and park it on the service lift. So they did not have to adjust anything. 
I never asked them to do this but they did. See how little you have to do to gain good reputation and most likely my next business if I ever need something on my car to be fixed (there are 3 different official Audi service centers in my city)


----------

